# Heredity



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 26, 2010)

Margaret Smith: Jewish Mom, Irish Catholic Dad | Margaret Smith | Jokes.com


"I actually come from a mixed marriage. My mom's Jewish and my dad's Irish Catholic alcoholic, so I whine on the inside." ~ Margaret Smith


----------



## Daniel (Apr 26, 2010)

:rofl: @ "Is it normal for a therapist to run a balloon business on the side?"


----------



## busybee (Apr 27, 2010)

Dr. Baxter!! what is it you are really saying here!! Do you run a balloon business on the side!!mg:


----------

